# Dell Studio 17 @ windows xp



## Blacki (30. Juli 2009)

Nabend Leute
hute bzw gestern kam mein nagelneues dell notebook an.
nunja das windows vista was drauf ist war nie dafür bestimmt eingesetzt zu werden 
allerdings weigert sich meine xp cd bzw das notebook wehrt sich gegen die installation 
das setup endet reproduzierbar mit einem bluescreen 
und zwar nach dem die ganzen treiber geladen wurden und es an die festplattenpartitionierung (schweres wort) geht (weiß ich weil ich dauernd mein xp neu gemacht hab beim alten rechner)
jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob einer ne idee hat woran das liegen könnte

bei fragen bezüglich der hardware einfach nachfragen


lieben gruß und danke schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

isses ne CD mit service pack bereits drauf?


----------



## cid-baba (30. Juli 2009)

ist das nicht das alte problem, das xp keine treiber für ahci mitbringt?


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

cid-baba schrieb:


> ist das nicht das alte problem, das xp keine treiber für ahci mitbringt?



Naja aber dann würde das Setup nicht abstürzen sondern eher mäkeln, dass es keine HDD findet.


so far


----------



## Blacki (30. Juli 2009)

@herbboy
ja vista home premium ist bereits installiert 
allerdings wollte ich unbedingt xp haben

@ midnight
du hast recht zum problem mit den richtigen treibern komm ich ja gar nicht erst


----------



## cid-baba (30. Juli 2009)

gibts überhaupt xptreiber für das studio 17? hab auf die schnelle keine bei dell gefunden ... evtl kannst du dir die mühe sparen.


----------



## Blacki (30. Juli 2009)

soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen haben gitb es die treiber und die hab ich auch eig schon da
nur das setup ist noch ein problem

alos mal rein prinzipiell wollte ich ja linux rauf ziehen aber damit kann ich (ohne etwas virtuelles nicht zocken)


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Dann bleib halt bei Vista und installier nebenher Linux!

Was hast du denn mit Linux vor? Man muss nicht unbedingt Linux installieren um dann "hey, ich bin alternativ, F*CK microsoft" brüllen zu können. 

so far


----------



## cid-baba (31. Juli 2009)

wenn du windows eh nur zum spielen brauchst ist doch vista okay (dx10) - wenn du den rest eh unter linux machen willst: ich würde ubuntu empfehlen.



midnight schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit Linux vor? Man muss nicht unbedingt Linux installieren um dann "hey, ich bin alternativ, F*CK microsoft" brüllen zu können.



wasn das für ein statement? linux ist windows in vielem über- und nur in wenigem unterlegen. für normales arbeiten (office, bildbearbeitung, multimedia) ist linux mindestens genauso gut geeignet wie windows. es geht nicht drum "alternativ" oder "cool" zu sein, sondern seine freiheit zu nutzen, und sich nicht von irgendwelchen quasimonopolisten vorschreiben zu lassen wann, wie, wo, warum und wie lange ich software, musik etc. nutzen darf.


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

cid-baba schrieb:


> wenn du windows eh nur zum spielen brauchst ist doch vista okay (dx10) - wenn du den rest eh unter linux machen willst: ich würde ubuntu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> wasn das für ein statement? linux ist windows in vielem über- und nur in wenigem unterlegen. für normales arbeiten (office, bildbearbeitung, multimedia) ist linux mindestens genauso gut geeignet wie windows. es geht nicht drum "alternativ" oder "cool" zu sein, sondern seine freiheit zu nutzen, und sich nicht von irgendwelchen quasimonopolisten vorschreiben zu lassen wann, wie, wo, warum und wie lange ich software, musik etc. nutzen darf.



Darum gehts ja nicht. Es gibt aber halt viele Menschen, die Linux installieren und es dann nicht nutzen. Wenn du doch eh ein Windows hast, wirst du zum normalen Arbeiten eh nicht auf Linux wechseln, warum auch? Es ist quark, zu Linux zu wechseln, damit man was anderes hat. Wenn du eh ein Windows hast, kannst du auch dabei bleiben.

Ich nutze auf meinem Server auch Linux, ganz einfach weils da die beste Lösung ist. Aber auf dem Desktop brauch ich fast nie Linux, Windows erfüllt die selben Aufgaben eben min. genausogut.

Der ganze Ubuntu-Anfänger-Kram ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Wer Linux will, der soll bitte unten Anfangen. Da, wo die Vorteile von Linux wirklich zum vorschein kommen.

Ich glaub wir kommen vom Thema ab...


so far


----------



## Ursinho (31. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir kommen vom Thema ab...



 stimmt^^


----------



## Blacki (2. August 2009)

ich will linux zum arbeiten haben 
ch wollte es immer mal ausprobieren hatte aber nie die gelegenheit dazu

und als imt'ler sollte man das mal gemacht haben 

linux (soll) vorteile haben:
keine bluescreens und weniger fehler
mehr rohperformance

und es gibt nichts was ich mehr hasse als  kleine displays und laggende i/o zugriffe (deswegen hab ich aufm großrechner auch ein raid (zumindest geplant))

das einzige was mich davon abhält ist halt das ich mit linux ohne virtuelle maschine nicht zocken kann

so jetzt aber mal wieder zum thema 
dem dell und da soll xp rauf
dx 10??
nicht mit ner radeon mobility 3650
ausserdem hat der prozi nur 2x 2,0 GHz 
dazu gesellen sich 3 gb ram 
es ist nur ein reines arbeitstier
(und ein pc für ne lan zwischendurch)


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2009)

Ich habe das gerade mal in meinem Studio 15 getestet, da ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen konnte, mit 2 verschiedenen XP-Versionen. Und ich kanns nur bestätigen, nachdem die Treiber komplett geladen werden, verabschiedet sich die Kiste mit nem Bluescreen, mein System ist fast das gleiche (2x2,26GHz, Radeon 3450, 4GB RAM). kA woran das liegt, generell hat das Notebook nichts gegen Installationen, habe auch das Dell-Vista runter geschmissen und mein eigenes draufgepackt, wegens x64. Kanns mir nicht wirklich erklären... Schonmal beim Support nachgefragt?


----------



## Blacki (3. August 2009)

ne das orig vista ist gut eingerichtt 
das sollte drauf bleiben (bis zum xp)

ne beim support hab ich noch nicht nachgefragt
aber ich werds gleich mal tun


----------



## Blacki (13. August 2009)

so
hab beim support nachgefragt
die übernehmen nur hardwareangelegenheiten kostenfrei
ansonsten die presto hotline für 1,99 die minute
ich hatte zwar ein anngebot bekommen (die haben mich aufm handy angerufen) das ich jetzt währende des telefonats (mit einem amerikaner) eine kostenlose beratung dazu bekommen würde 
aber da hatte ich gerade dienst und somit keine zeiot und den lappi net da

edit: 
linux ubuntu 9.04 ist installiert (gab ganz schön probleme mit der ati grafikkarte) und läuft mir guter performance und guter akkulaufzeit
xp lässt sich immernoch nicht insallieren


----------



## Blacki (22. September 2009)

sry für den dreifachpost
ich hofe das liest hier mal noch einer
ich habe es mittlerweile geschafft den bluescreen vor der frstplattenkonfig wegzubekommen 
aber nun kann das setup nicht auf irgendwelche dateien zugreifen 
da ich im besitz mehrer xp cds bin hab ich versucht mal nach dem booten eine andere zu nehmen doch dann kommt ein weitere bluescreen 
hat einer ne idee??

edit:
hab heuet mal meinen neuen hardwareshop des vertrauens besucht (nur 4 min zu fuß) und nun ja mit originaler xp cd das setup gestartet und siehe da es läuft
jetzt muss ich nur noch den rest hinbekommen


----------



## Shibalba (25. April 2011)

*medion E1210 @ windows xp*

hallo zusammen ich hab fast das gleiche prob mit nem "Medion E1210".
ich kann beim installieren nicht auswählen wohin ich "winxp prof sp3" kann. das wo normaler weise die festplatten stehen ist nur noch "kein medium gefunden" oder sowas...

hab versucht es über cd zu installieren -> bluescreen beim aussuchen des installationsort, weder F3, ENTER oder ESC funktionieren.
danach noch über usb-stick -> gleiches ergebniss


----------



## midnight (26. April 2011)

Leichenschänder! Mach lieber dein eigenes Thema auf, da wirst du mehr erreichen (=


----------

